# liar?



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

At first glance, what do you see? Could it be the word "liar" or is it something more. I would definitely give this one a second look


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, I love that one. I've had it saved since other KPers and I played "illusions"


----------



## Belica (May 14, 2011)

Wow...I had to look for quite a while to find the "liar." All I could see was the face!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, Belica, I saw the face but not the word for a long time.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

SAW BOTH AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Okay, I must be slow!LOL! I finally saw the word "liar" on the third look at the face! Great one!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great one.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

had to look sideways to see liar


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes I saw both together


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Oh, I love that one. I've had it saved since other KPers and I played "illusions"


DO YOU HAVE AN OPENING IN "illusions"? I love them!!!!!!!!!!!

wackycat4


----------



## sam442 (Sep 9, 2011)

At first glance, I couldn't see the word; then it clicked and I saw it!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> At first glance, what do you see? Could it be the word "liar" or is it something more. I would definitely give this one a second look


Love this one...I saw both at the same time..


----------



## K Pearl (Jul 31, 2013)

Took a few seconds had to turn my head to one side to make out the word liar , love it.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Clever. Didn't see the word until I turned my head to read it sideways.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Clever. Didn't see the word until I turned my head to read it sideways.


same with me


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Saw them both at once!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Definitely a face (and then a liar).


----------



## Nydia (Jan 10, 2019)

I saw both at once!!! Fun!!!


----------



## Nicci noo 890 (Sep 20, 2018)

A face


----------

